# 64 vs 65 radiator support



## Greyghost (Dec 27, 2015)

Are these interchangeable for Lemans GTO?


----------



## Greyghost (Dec 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

v8 LeMans and GTO are the same, for same time of year build. There were small revisions made to the core support, as both production years rolled on. Also take into consideration, whether 15 1/2" deep radiator, or 17 1/2" deep radiator. If asking if a '65 core support can be used in a '64, yes.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And there is a different core support in '65 for Tripower cars....It's got a wider channel for the 15.5" four row radiator. So there are _three_ different supports: standard 15.5, wide 15.5, and AC 17.5.


----------

